
Maine Is Drowning in Lobsters: Market is booming, but not making anybody rich - dmurray
https://www.google.ie/amp/s/www.bloomberg.com/amp/view/articles/2017-05-18/maine-is-drowning-in-lobsters
======
dmurray
Should point to [https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-05-18/maine-
is-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-05-18/maine-is-drowning-
in-lobsters)

